# Общий раздел > Форум свободного общения > Игры и Конкурсы >  Конкурс рабочего места

## Asteriks

*Ах, давно мы конкурсы не проводили! Вообще не проводили! Надо, товарищи! Участие всех форумчан обязательно! Какой же конкурс без Вас?*
*Конкурс рабочего места.*
Основные понятия: *рабочее место* - комп, и всё, что рядом с ним. 

*Цель*:*поднять настроение себе и другим.* 

*Номинации:*

1) Самое необычное рабочее место.
2) Самое красивое рабочее место.
3) Самое неубранное рабочее место.
4) Самое удобное рабочее место.
5) Самое прикольное рабочее место.
6) Самое экзотическое рабочее место. 
7) Самое страшное рабочее место? (а вдруг? )
8) Самое нерабочее рабочее место.  
9) Место, которое везде и нигде, которое есть, и которого нет! )
10) Самое скромное рабочее место.
11) Самое убийственное рабочее место.
12) Рабочее место чистюли. 
13) .... добавляйте номинации, чтобы все получили места!

*Требования:* предоставить фото своего рабочего места как есть, ничего не убирая и не приукрашивая. Не хитрить!
Я думаю, победителям Админ выдаст *премию*, для игры в казино. 

Порядок проведения конкурса.
1) Начало сегодня. 
Все выкладывают фото.
2) Завтра, в 22-00 будет вывешен список конкурсантов и номинации. 
3) Все голосуют. За себя голосовать нельзя. Для голосования будет вывешен список и номинации, которые Вам нужно будет скопировать и заполнить. Затем поместить свой ответ в теме.
4) Результаты будут объявлены в точно указанное время, которое будет оговорено позже. Это зависит от количества участников. Примерно в 23-00 1 августа 2009 года.
Пока всё!
*ЖЕЛАЮ ВСЕМ ПОБЕДЫ!*

----------


## Stych

As is 

[Скрытая ссылка. Необходима регистрация. ]

----------


## Asteriks

Вот моё. но всё же была маленькая хитрость с моей стороны. Сейчас всю правду рядом выложу.

----------


## Sanych

Ну примерно так у меня

[Скрытая ссылка. Необходима регистрация. ]

По ходу мой коврик мышкин претендует на - Давно пора менять

----------


## Jemal

[Скрытая ссылка. Необходима регистрация. ]
Кагбэ вот.:crazy:

----------


## vova230

[Скрытая ссылка. Необходима регистрация. ]
А я не гордый и не убирался. Вот вам.

_vova230 добавил 31.07.2009 в 21:54_
Я тут посмотрел, подумал и сделал выводы. А ведь мы все сидим уставившись носом в угол. Как в далеком детстве, когда родители в угол ставили.

----------


## HARON

Вот моё старое ведро!

[Скрытая ссылка. Необходима регистрация. ]

----------


## Vanya

вид сверху =)
[Скрытая ссылка. Необходима регистрация. ]

----------


## Jemal

В номинацию "Самый грязный стол"
[Скрытая ссылка. Необходима регистрация. ]

----------


## Akasey

вот мой (извиняюсь за качество, телефоном снимал)

[Скрытая ссылка. Необходима регистрация. ]
у моей жены мания чистоты, поэтому так чисто.

P.S. хотя когда её нет дома, всё совсем наоборот, потом может выложу

----------


## ZYOBRA-70

[Скрытая ссылка. Необходима регистрация. ]

----------


## Sasha

Ну вот и мой )

[Скрытая ссылка. Необходима регистрация. ]

Саша, ты удалил из-за формата, а ничто ценное в этом конкурсе не должно пропадать! Я восстановила и уменьшила, извини. Но пусть останется. Зато его можно увеличить и рассмотреть подробности. Ты не против? Пусть два повисят. Вдруг это повысит твои шансы на победу?  С уважением, Астерикс. Астериксс

----------


## Mitrej

Моё рабочее место.
[Скрытая ссылка. Необходима регистрация. ]

----------


## Femida

Вот)
[Скрытая ссылка. Необходима регистрация. ]

----------


## Banderlogen

Вот. Частично мое 

[Скрытая ссылка. Необходима регистрация. ]

Отмазки:
1. Бардак не мой 
2. Второй моник временно
3. Колонки седня спалил, постави другие. Немного не влазят.

----------


## Asteriks

*Внимательно рассмотрите фото рабочих мест всех конкурсантов и приступайте к голосованию!*
*1) Stych:* 



*2) Asteriks:*



*3) Sanych:*



*4) Jemal:*



*5) vova230:*


*6) Харон:*



*7) Vanya:*



*8) Лёша:*



*9) ZYOBRA_70:*



*10) Sasha:*

----------


## Asteriks

*11) Mitrej:*



*12) Femida:*



*13) Banderlogen:*



*Кроме того, Jemal подал заявку на номинацию Самый грязный стол. Вот доказательства:*



*Супермодератор Asteriks со стыдом призналась в маленькой хитрости, поэтому оцениваем ещё и это фото:*



Соответственно, предоставившие более одного фото могут претендовать на две номинации. Решать Вам, дорогие голосующие. 
*Сейчас скопируйте номинации и впечатайте имя победителя напротив каждой номинации. Затем поместите Ваш список в теме.* 

*Номинации:*

1) Самое необычное рабочее место.
2) Самое красивое рабочее место.
3) Самое неубранное рабочее место.
4) Самое удобное рабочее место.
5) Самое прикольное рабочее место.
6) Самое экзотическое рабочее место. 
7) Самое страшное рабочее место. 
8) Самое нерабочее рабочее место. 
9) Место, которое везде и нигде, которое есть, и которого нет! 
10) Самое скромное рабочее место.
11) Самое убийственное рабочее место.
12) Рабочее место чистюли.

----------


## Asteriks

*Приступаем к голосованию!*

----------


## Vanya

1) Самое необычное рабочее место. - *ZYOBRA70*...наверное =)
2) Самое красивое рабочее место. - *Stych*
3) Самое неубранное рабочее место. - *vova230*
4) Самое удобное рабочее место. - *Лёша*, *Mitrej*
5) Самое прикольное рабочее место. - *Banderlogen*
6) Самое экзотическое рабочее место. - эммм...не приметил такого =)
7) Самое страшное рабочее место. - и такого не приметил 
8) Самое нерабочее рабочее место. - нет таких
9) Место, которое везде и нигде, которое есть, и которого нет! ) - это как?))
10) Самое скромное рабочее место. - *Jemal* - 1-я фотка
11) Самое убийственное рабочее место. - хз как это 
12) Рабочее место чистюли. - *Asteriks* (1), *Лёша*
ну вот и всё вроде, сорри, если кого-то не упомянул, так вот как-то получилось

----------


## Jemal

1) Самое необычное рабочее место - *Banderlogen*
2) Самое красивое рабочее место - *Asteriks*
3) Самое неубранное рабочее место - *vova230*
4) Самое удобное рабочее место -  *Sanych*
5) Самое прикольное рабочее место - *Banderlogen*
6) Самое экзотическое рабочее место - *Stych*
7) Самое страшное рабочее место -* Sanych* ( Щука страшная  )
8) Самое нерабочее рабочее место - *Vanya*
9) Место, которое везде и нигде, которое есть, и которого нет! - *Mitrej*
10) Самое скромное рабочее место - *Лёша*
11) Самое убийственное рабочее место -* vova230*
12) Рабочее место чистюли - *Лёша*

----------


## Asteriks

1) Самое необычное рабочее место.  *Banderlogen*
2) Самое красивое рабочее место. *1) Mitrej,* синенький столик 2) *Саныч* (уютно как-то, только клава высоко лежит...)
3) Самое неубранное рабочее место. *vova230*
4) Самое удобное рабочее место. (за себя нельзя )
5) Самое прикольное рабочее место. *Харон,* у него небоскрёб! 
6) Самое экзотическое рабочее место. *Stych*, среди пальм 
7) Самое страшное рабочее место. *Sasha* (но можно понять, с 1-го класса)
8) Самое нерабочее рабочее место.  *Jemal, фото №2* 
9) Место, которое везде и нигде, которое есть, и которого нет!  *Vanya* потому что notebook
10) Самое скромное рабочее место.  *ZYOBRA_70* потому что ни принтера, ни сканера  не вижу...
11) Самое убийственное рабочее место. – (на месте Саши можно было бы убиться. Но не из-за старого же стола, поэтому *НЕТ ТАКИХ)*
12) Рабочее место чистюли. 1)* Лёша* (спасибо жене!)2) *Sanych* (минус за коврик) 3) *Femida*

----------


## Banderlogen

1) Самое необычное рабочее место. *Vanya* Среди всех само выделяется, потому как ноут
2) Самое красивое рабочее место. *Asteriks*
3) Самое неубранное рабочее место. *vova230*
4) Самое удобное рабочее место. *Asteriks*
5) Самое прикольное рабочее место. *vova230*
6) Самое экзотическое рабочее место. *Vanya*
7) Самое страшное рабочее место. хз
8) Самое нерабочее рабочее место. *ZYOBRA_70*
9) Место, которое везде и нигде, которое есть, и которого нет! *Vanya*
10) Самое скромное рабочее место. *Stych*
11) Самое убийственное рабочее место. хз
12) Рабочее место чистюли. *Mitrej*

----------


## Akasey

1) Самое необычное рабочее место - *Banderlogen*
2) Самое красивое рабочее место - *Asteriks, Mitrej, Stych*
3) Самое неубранное рабочее место - *vova230, Vanya, Jemal*
4) Самое удобное рабочее место - *Sanych, Mitrej*
5) Самое прикольное рабочее место - *Banderlogen*
6) Самое экзотическое рабочее место - *Stych*
7) Самое страшное рабочее место - *Астерикс* 
8) Самое нерабочее рабочее место - хз
9) Место, которое везде и нигде, которое есть, и которого нет! - *Vanya*- ибо с буком работать можно везде 
10) Самое скромное рабочее место - *Стич*
11) Самое убийственное рабочее место - *vova230*
12) Рабочее место чистюли - хз

----------


## vova230

Пожалуй согласен с Астерикс.
Наверное не стоит заново перечислять.
Осталось только заметить, что не все сидят в углу, что не может не радовать.

Лентяй! Я про голосование! Хоть бы скопировал, что ли, у меня, раз согласен. А мне как итоги подводить? Себя два раза считать? Безобразие, Вова230! Ох, я б тебя погоняла с твоим столом!

----------


## Sasha

1) Самое необычное рабочее место.  ZYOBRA_70:
2) Самое красивое рабочее место. Stych 
3) Самое неубранное рабочее место. vova230
4) Самое удобное рабочее место. Asteriks
5) Самое прикольное рабочее место. Banderlogen
6) Самое экзотическое рабочее место. 
7) Самое страшное рабочее место. 
8) Самое нерабочее рабочее место. 
9) Место, которое везде и нигде, которое есть, и которого нет! 
10) Самое скромное рабочее место. ZYOBRA_70
11) Самое убийственное рабочее место. Jemal
12) Рабочее место чистюли. Лёша

----------


## АВИАТОР

1) Самое необычное рабочее место.       Banderlogen
2) Самое красивое рабочее место.          Mitrej
3) Самое неубранное рабочее место.      vova230
4) Самое удобное рабочее место.
5) Самое прикольное рабочее место.      Sanych(рыба),  Sasha
6) Самое экзотическое рабочее место.    Banderlogen
7) Самое страшное рабочее место.          Sasha
8) Самое нерабочее рабочее место. 
9) Место, которое везде и нигде, которое есть, и которого нет! 
10) Самое скромное рабочее место.
11) Самое убийственное рабочее место.
12) Рабочее место чистюли.                     Лёша

----------


## Sanych

*1)* Самое необычное рабочее место.*ZYOBRA_70* телик за моником первый раз вижу
*2)* Самое красивое рабочее место.*Stych*(если б не знал, сказал бы девочки какой-то рабочее место  )
*3)* Самое неубранное рабочее место.*vova230*
*4)* Самое удобное рабочее место. *Asteriks* наверное, довольно большой стол, сканер без проблем лежит под рукой.
*5)* Самое прикольное рабочее место.*Femida* сидеть дома перед сейфом в полтора центнера... 
*6)* Самое экзотическое рабочее место.*Banderlogen* за пропеллер 
*7)* Самое страшное рабочее место. Не вижу такого
*8)* Самое нерабочее рабочее место.*Sasha* пора уже стол менять нафиг
*9)* Место, которое везде и нигде, которое есть, и которого нет!*Vanya* за ноут
*10)* Самое скромное рабочее место.*Лёша*
*11)* Самое убийственное рабочее место.*Jemal* Там только что рыбу зарезали 
*12)* Рабочее место чистюли. *Mitrej* Так как Стич уже был, Mitrej в полне аккуратненько так.

----------


## Stych

1) Самое необычное рабочее место - ZYOBRA_70
2) Самое красивое рабочее место - Mitrej
3) Самое неубранное рабочее место -  vova230
4) Самое удобное рабочее место - ZYOBRA_70
5) Самое прикольное рабочее место - Banderlogen
6) Самое экзотическое рабочее место - Femida
7) Самое страшное рабочее место - не нашел
8) Самое нерабочее рабочее место - парадокс) не нашел)
9) Место, которое везде и нигде, которое есть, и которого нет! - Vanya
10) Самое скромное рабочее место - Лёша 
11) Самое убийственное рабочее место - тож не нашел.
12) Рабочее место чистюли - Лёша

----------


## ZYOBRA-70

1) Самое необычное рабочее место.------------- Banderlogen
2) Самое красивое рабочее место.---------------Asteriks
3) Самое неубранное рабочее место.------------ vova230
4) Самое удобное рабочее место.--------------- Sanych,
5) Самое прикольное рабочее место.-------------Харон,
6) Самое экзотическое рабочее место.---------- Stych,
7) Самое страшное рабочее место? (а вдруг? )
8) Самое нерабочее рабочее место. -------------Sasha
9) Место, которое везде и нигде, ------------- Vanya
10) Самое скромное рабочее место.------------- Лёша
11) Самое убийственное рабочее место.----------Jemal (Рыба меня убила!)
12) Рабочее место чистюли. --------------------Лёша
13)Самое рабочее рабочее место.--------------- vova230

----------


## Mitrej

1) Самое необычное рабочее место. *Femida*
2) Самое красивое рабочее место. *Asteriks* 
3) Самое неубранное рабочее место. *vova230*
4) Самое удобное рабочее место. угадайте 
5) Самое прикольное рабочее место. *Banderlogen*
6) Самое экзотическое рабочее место. *Sanych*
7) Самое страшное рабочее место. *Sasha*
8) Самое нерабочее рабочее место. *ZYOBRA_70*
9) Место, которое везде и нигде, которое есть, и которого нет! *Vanya*
10) Самое скромное рабочее место. *Stych*
11) Самое убийственное рабочее место. *Jemal (второе фото)*
12) Рабочее место чистюли. *Лёша*

----------


## Asteriks

*Голосование прекращено! Ждите итогов в 18-00. Если повезёт, то раньше.*

----------


## Asteriks

*Итоги конкурса рабочих мест (3 призовых места)*
Всего в конкурсе приняли участие *13* человек. 
Проголосовали в конкурсе *12* форумчан.

При подведении результатов учитывались голоса *первого порядка*, то есть: если голосовавший указывал нескольких участников, учитывался голос за первого. 

*1) Самое необычное рабочее место.* *Бандерлоген* 6 *Зёбра* 4 *Ваня* 1 *Фемида* 1

*2) Самое красивое рабочее место.* *Астерикс* 5 *Митрей* 4 *Стич* 3
* 
3) Самое неубранное рабочее место.* *Вова* 12
*
4) Самое удобное рабочее место.* *Саныч* 3 *Астерик*с 3 *Лёша* 1 *Зёбра* 1

*5) Самое прикольное рабочее место.* *Бандерлоген* 6 *Харон* 3 *Вова* 1 *Саша* 1 *Фемида* 1

*6) Самое экзотическое рабочее место.* *Стич* 5 *Бандерлоген* 2* Ваня* 1 *Фемида* 1 *Саныч* 1

*7) Самое страшное рабочее место.* *Саша* 4 *Саныч* 2

*8) Самое нерабочее рабочее место.* *Джемал* 2 *Зёбра* 2 *Саша* 2 *Ваня* 1

*9) Место, которое везде и нигде, которое есть, и которого нет!* *Ваня* 8 *Митрей* 1

*10) Самое скромное рабочее место.*  *Лёша* 4 *Стич* 3 *Зёбра* 3 *Джемал* 1

*11) Самое убийственное рабочее место.* *Джемал* 4 *Вова* 2
*
12) Рабочее место чистюли.* *Лёша* 8 *Митрей* 2 *Астерикс* 1

----------


## Asteriks

*ПОЗДРАВЛЯЮ ПОБЕДИТЕЛЕЙ! 
БОЛЬШОЕ СПАСИБО ВСЕМ ПРИНЯВШИМ УЧАСТИЕ В КОНКУРСЕ И В ГОЛОСОВАНИИ!** 
*

----------


## Sanych

Присоединяюсь к поздравлениям. Вова - лидер, однозначно!!! 
*
И спасибо всем кто принял участие!!!*

----------


## Sanych

*Победители в номинациях получают по 10 тысяч на счёт в казино форума!!!*

Советую их не жалеть, активно тратить, тем более что они виртуальные и никакого ущерба семье и дому 

*Победители:*
*1.* Бандерлоген
*2.* Астерикс
*3.* Вова
*4.* Саныч переводит деньги Астерикс за старания, тем более очков одинаково.
*5.* Бандерлоген
*6.* Stych
*7.* Sasha
*8.* Jemal Зёбра Sasha
*9.* Vanya
*10.* Лёша
*11.* Jemal
*12.* Лёша

Соответственно кто победил в двух номинациях получит 2 раза по 10 тыс 

*Я сказал!!!!*

[Скрытая ссылка. Необходима регистрация. ]

----------


## vova230

Реабилитируюсь    .[Скрытая ссылка. Необходима регистрация. ]

----------

